# Shotgun Fit



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

I have seen on here quite a few times to make sure a shotgun fits. How do you determine the fit of a shotgun? What are you looking for when purchasing a new one. I have been shooting the same shotgun handed down from dad for almost 13 years now and am interested in possibly getting a new one. Thanks for the help and I apologize if this has been asked and answered, I searched but could not find my answer.


----------



## Cinder (Sep 2, 2003)

It is just my opinion, but to me the "fit" is probably the most important thing in buying a shotgun. Shotgun fit is also a very complicated subject and it is hard to help someone with a short answer. I did a "google" and this test seems to go along with everthing I have read. As to what you do if/when you fail this test that would be a whole other issue, but the test I think is valid:

*Here is a simple test to give yourself to see if your shotgun stock fits you. Make up a target approximately 2 feet x 2 feet or 4 sq.ft., place it down range 200 yards relax a few minutes, now pick up your shotgun and snap point your shotgun at the target as if it were a grouse or clay bird trying to get out of range. Repeat this procedure 4 or 5 times, now if you had to make any adjustment whatsoever to get on that target, simply put, your shotgun stock DOES NOT FIT YOU*

Good luck.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

if you find a shotgun that you like and it doesnt fit you try putting on a new but plate or an extention of the plate.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Put it up to your sholder and point it at an object. You will well if the gun does not fit right. There are things to look for when doing this. Make sure the gun fits to the arm your holding it with. A short gun might bring your arm to close to your body for your comfort. Some guns on me actually rotate when I sholder them. This would put the bead off a target. Others dont fit under the chin right. Its just things like these to look for if it fits or not. :beer:


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

some people require monte carlo stocks for the reason that their chin doesnt fit right on others


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

If you boys are putting your chin on the stock then you do have problems.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Gohon, those "stock chinners" are trying to aim with both eyes!!


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

meant to say cheak that was a typo


----------

